# Pc mit TV verbinden



## nicok (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,


ich möchte meinen PC an meinen Fernseher gerne anschließen.
So ich hab mich schon ein wenig schlau gemacht.
Also meine Grafikkarte hat einen TV-Out Ausgang und mein Fernseher einen S-Video Eingang.

Bei den PC-Sachen von meinem Vater hatte ich ein Set "DVDSet10 audio" gefunden.
Dabei ist ein S-Video Kabel (15m) und ein Adapter:

Adapter:
http://www.stegen.com/images/avw082.jpg

So ich habe also einfach mal den PC mit dem TV mit dem S-Video Kabel verbunden.
PC angeschaltet und auf dem TV kommt nur ein blaues Bild.

Ok dann diesen Adapter benutzt (ich weiß nicht fürwas der ist)
Also den PC mit dem Adapter per S-Video Kabel verbunden und den Adapter dann an meinen AV1 Scart Anschluss am TV angeschlossen- und nur ein blaues Bild.


Nun was hab ich falsch gemacht bzw was muss ich machen?

Kann ich nicht einfach den PC mit dem TV mit dem S-Video Kabel verbinden?


----------

